# BWB Slam



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Launched at the oyster pile at the crack of dawn. Stopped off at the bridge, no bites so I went further south down the bay. Started tossing a neon tip gulp, and quickly boated my first rod n reel flounder. :thumbup:.I took my time getting him in the boat after reading many stories of flounder flopping off the hook, finally netted and in the boat. I was hypped up about it, another check off on my bucket list. I beat the area up hopping for another one. Nothing so I went further south, found some mullet that were getting spooked and quickly had the rats biting (trout & reds). I found some docks and tossed and tossed changing jigs and gulps with no luck looking for flounder. Over all a successful day, I did find some flounder-looking-gigging spots that had alot of good looking bottom on it. I saw one sting ray for sure sitting on the bottom and then two, not sure if they were rays or flounder but they were that shape take off quick. I think flounder.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job man, looks like that flounder was hungry.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice man...was that you in the red tracker?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice ole buddy


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. He sure was Jason, I was thinking that hook is going to pop out the whole entire time. Wasn't happening with him! 

Jcoss, yes that was me, out of all the boats out there you noticed the BT, that's not good. Hope something I did didn't irratate you guys.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> Thanks guys. He sure was Jason, I was thinking that hook is going to pop out the whole entire time. Wasn't happening with him!
> 
> Jcoss, yes that was me, out of all the boats out there you noticed the BT, that's not good. Hope something I did didn't irratate you guys.


No not all...just remember you saying you had a tracker.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> No not all...just remember you saying you had a tracker.


Ok good, I try to be respect out there. You stop at bitcos to get that shrimp?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yea bitco's, just found out they had live bait...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome that Flounder looks pretty tasty


----------

